# Trolling motor Battery recommendations



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

I have had good luck with Deka intimidator or Duracell AGM they are the almost identical in the group 24 size. 
Rob


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

If you go with optima you have a ton of good battery box options.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Odyssey I'm using for my MG Xi5 12-volt is six years old and still going strong. The last Optima I owned didn't last 1.5 years.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Optima is old technology. Tons of better options out there, imho.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

keep that skiff light and get a 12v lithium.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Walmart for the win.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

I just use a walmart one. Works well.


----------



## redzone1 (Dec 22, 2021)

I’ve had great luck with wal mart deep cycle batteries. They have outlasted other much more expensive batteries I‘ve had and I can always get a replacement if needed in just about any city in the us. My vote is wal mart deep cycle


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Optima batteries used to be great...not anymore


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Walmart, Sams and similar. Don’t overthink it or over pay.


----------



## redzone1 (Dec 22, 2021)

I have been very pleased with the Sam’s Duracell batteries for my golf cart.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Dakota lithium.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brotatochip33 said:


> Dakota lithium.


I just got a 12v 100Ah in yesterday for a customer’s skiff.


----------



## MMc (Sep 27, 2018)

For the 12v trolling motor on my skiff, I went with the Group 34 instead of 24. Its pretty much the same size dimensionally, just adds a little bit of weight. Worth it to me to have the extra capacity.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Just bought a pair of these for my shift. Hard to beat the price on sale. 349 for a 12 volt 54ah.









Buy 12 Volt 50Ah Lithium Battery | LithiumHub Ionic


12 Volt 50Ah Lithium Battery: Best value on the market, 11 year limited warranty, and free shipping! Buy your lithium 12v battery now at LithiumHub.




lithiumhub.com


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Odyssey for AGM option.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I just got a 12v 100Ah in yesterday for a customer’s skiff.


I have a 12v motor and I run the new deep cycle/starting battery. It’s supposedly 60ah. So far I’ve gone 3 trips at without charging. Sometimes on the troller for a solid 4 hours per trip. Had a day in the glades was on it 6 straight hours Pretty hard. Never came close to going flat. Huge plus since the better only weighs 16 lbs.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Lithium.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Just bought a pair of these for my shift. Hard to beat the price on sale. 349 for a 12 volt 54ah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that seems really nice with the app. So long as everything else holds true to what they claim. Would have been a nice touch to have that on the Dakota. Gotta go through the minnkota system menu to estimate run time to get an idea on mine.


----------



## MT_Flyfisher (Sep 2, 2021)

I made this same decision last year, really wanted to go lithium but was not sure how much I would use the TM. As it turns out the walmart battery has been great (I only fish with the TM about half the time), but I still keep an eye on the lithium. My fishing buddy has pointed out, if I want to save 20lbs I could bring less beer or switch the yeti out for a igloo, but one must be reasonable.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Just bought a pair of these for my shift. Hard to beat the price on sale. 349 for a 12 volt 54ah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am using the ionic single 24v with no complaints.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I like the walmart ones for replacements...I have a group 31 Everstart with a 3 year warranty. Free replacement and I've done it before. It won't last that long, but go to any Walmart without a receipt and get a new one. They aren't the best batteries and I wouldn't trust them for a starter battery, but for a TM - yeah.


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

brotatochip33 said:


> I have a 12v motor and I run the new deep cycle/starting battery. It’s supposedly 60ah. So far I’ve gone 3 trips at without charging. Sometimes on the troller for a solid 4 hours per trip. Had a day in the glades was on it 6 straight hours Pretty hard. Never came close to going flat. Huge plus since the better only weighs 16 lbs.


I’m looking at purchasing 1 for my 12v trolling motor and 1 for my crank battery to run a 60 Tohatsu. Say if my crank battery ever failed, I could flip flop and get home. Have you tried starting the motor with that battery at all? I think I’ll be fine but hard to not think what if after dropping $600 on each battery. Dakota said they think I’d be fine because it’s just a 60. Searching all the forums sounds like a coin toss…


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Garret said:


> I’m looking at purchasing 1 for my 12v trolling motor and 1 for my crank battery to run a 60 Tohatsu. Say if my crank battery ever failed, I could flip flop and get home. Have you tried starting the motor with that battery at all? I think I’ll be fine but hard to not think what if after dropping $600 on each battery. Dakota said they think I’d be fine because it’s just a 60. Searching all the forums sounds like a coin toss…


 I mean I started my 30 off of it. its like 1000cca. That's enough to start most 4cyl car motors.


----------

